# 1919 SBL chuck backplate in the making. 2 1/4-6



## aametalmaster (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a 15" 1919 and a fellow at the PM forum has a 14 1/2" 40's lathe and needs a chuck plate made. So i am making a few of them since i will need a couple of them also. I bored some 3" HRS to 2.00 then mig welded it to a 6" 1/2" thick HRS plate. After an hour it was cool so i chucked it in my 8" 4 jaw and got it trued up. Then i bored it to 2.087 and cut the register 2 1/4" to match my spindle. Then came the threading with my trusty home made boring bar and cleaning up the backside edges. When the customer gets it he can face it to suit as well as cut the dia. I am also going to make another ER40 collet chuck body for my 15" spindle while i am cutting...Bob


----------



## islediver (Feb 26, 2012)

that looks nice.
I have a 1916 SB 13X50 I have almoste completely rebuilt (needs work in the saddle area).
What would you be asking to make one?


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 27, 2012)

islediver said:


> that looks nice.
> I have a 1916 SB 13X50 I have almoste completely rebuilt (needs work in the saddle area).
> What would you be asking to make one?



What thread do you have on your spindle?...Bob


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 27, 2012)

etard said:


> Is there a reason why you did not grip the spindle thread piece and then trued up the face plate before gripping in the 4 jaw?  I'm just curious, it looks very nice by the way.



Thanks for the looks. I wanted to true up the od of the spindle part then i will spin it around and true the face and edges. I changed my mind at least 30 times while i was doing it. Had it in my 6" 3 jaw with the jaws turned inside then swapped back to outside then scrapped that idea and put on the 8" 4 jaw. The next one will just be in the 8" chuck as soon as this one is done...Bob


----------

